# What if the Grande had....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

......bought EBT's M-3 for the Silverton Branch?










I promised, as part of a trade, to build another member (who can reveal himself if HE wants to) a motor car for his layout. His brick, the rest was up to me. I had a Faller 'e'-train coach that was missing some parts, and part of a Spanish made 1909 Opel Coupe toy in my junk box.


First mock up from last night, well...... the jury is still out on whether this route is a good idea.











Interior mostly reworked, windshield hole cut. It might just work after all, maybe...










I'll leave it up to him whether I paint over those pretty graphics. It would make it easier to work without worrying about trying to match the yalla, but Kim and my eldest daughter both think it's "adorable" that color.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's so cool. Great use of that Faller coach


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it! Cool. Gotta get working on my M-3... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That's so cool. Great use of that Faller coach 
I agree looks really good. 

Here's another option for anyone wanting a pre-cut kit. IP Engineering in the UK make a 'Fowler Railbus' kit, which I thought might amuse me while wintering in Florida. It is mostly plywood, but has great panelling details (all pre-cut - you just glue it together.) The engine box is cast white metal, and the motor and battery fits under the floor, with switches under the footplate at the front. Even the steps are laser-cut wood, and very neatly done.

Sorry the pic is not-so-great, but it is sitting on the shelf while I decide whether to keep it or sell it. 












P.S. IP Engineering (click link) also makes some similar but smaller kits, like this "Tralee & Dingle Railcar Kit"


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job there- I agree with the other comments! 

Pete, I have seen the Tralee & Dingle Railcar Kit also and thought that could be a good basis for an M-3, use the hood and convert the chassis from having journals on the outside. 

Alec.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it looks good in Yallow and the pretty graphics ..


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to wait on some bits - then I misplaced them. JJ was kind enough to mail me a pair of electrical pickups - so they got put to use. 

The 'problem' with building a critter with the Aristo diesel brick is that the electrical pick-ups are on the sideframes out at the ends of the axles. No frames - no juice to the motor.... And there isn't much space inside the brick for brush holders either. 









After about an hour it looked almost like it did before I started - you can see the pickups peeking out just behind the wheels.









All wired up the body set and ready to detail. The 'cowcatcher' on the RGS galloping geese always reminded me of a section of fence stuck on the front so that's exactly what I used. 









The thing is so light that I really need to figure out where to hide some weight.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik..... that's right cute....









Too bad you weren't able to use a new motor ball bearing block which has pickups from the wheels themselves and not the journals....


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mik, I ll bet that the Member you did some trading with is REALLY gonna LIKE it !!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's nearly done. It should be finished later tonight. All that's really left is to touch up the interior paint, figure out where I put the back door, and find a nice driver... and a mailing box.


----------

